# Meet Matilda...



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

our new Angora goat kid. she came home last week & is 5 months old. these are before & after pics of her first shearing. we got a beautiful crop of Mohair from her, just an added bonus to this sweet little girl!

Magnus & Madelynn are doing well with her. they are still a little pushy at feeding time, but she is learning to hold her own.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a beautiful coat she has or had


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaw, how sweet is she? She looks like she's posing in that last pic. What a cute kid.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! Somebody's gonna get cold!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a difference the coat makes! She does look gorgeous.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hehehe... bet she felt nekkid after that!! She's adorable btw!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a real cutie. Love the before and after picture. So how will she get? I love the after expression.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks! I love my angoras, they are such sweet, easy going goats. they top out below 60 pounds, so they are very manageable & easy to handle. we shear them every 6 months & a healthy goat will grow at least an inch a month-more in the winter. by the time we shear in the spring, they will be dragging fiber.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

WELCOME TO GRF SWEET MATILDA ! :heartbeat
LOOKING FORWARD TO MANY MORE PICS OF YOU !


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hi Matilda, bet she has personality plus! Great pictures


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, she's even cute naked!!!


----------

